# Are there any RP's I can join?



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

I am quite intrested in taking part in one of the roleplaying threads and most of them were taken. If there is any one that is recruiting let me know thanks.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

You can find out for yourself mate.

Just keep checking the RP section, look at the threads which have the word 'recruitment' in, and then join. It's easy to see if they are full, you should find out just by reading the thread.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

The tides of change (link in my sig) still has 1 more place if you want in post before friday.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

There are some, I think that, A life of adventure, tides of change, A road to glory and chaos, Crimson Dawn, The Hylcon Incursion, Jesters Of Chaos, and maybe others to, look around and have fun. Welcome to Heresy also


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

thanks i have find one now see in roleplaying forums


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Two of those that Komanko listen are my roleplays:

A Life of Adventure: Warhammer fantasy setting, group of friends/villagers leave their town which was attacked by beastmen to go off and rescue their loved ones with lots of other stories along the way.

A Road to Glory and Chaos(ARTGAC for short): Warhammer 40k setting, Chaos marines and Dark Sisters(corrupted sisters of battle) only. The group are all trying to follow the path of Princedom, so they can become a daemon prince. 7-8 different 'parts' of the roleplay, currently in a blood tournament trying to get more troops and everyone is wondering where their leader is. Specifically looking for a Nurgle marine.


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

If your still interested Revilo, you could sign up to the Jesters of Chaos Roleplay...


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Ha ha I'm loving this roleplay advertisement going on. But yeah, basically just look for threads that say "recruitment" and those that aren't closed.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

wow i did not how many pepole would replay i have now got one to do thanks


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

(Evil laugh)


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Alright, yes there are plenty. however, posting a enitre topci for one silly question is against the rules. you should read them in the forum rules section(Business As usualy in the Gutted Goat i believe).

Anyway, try and run by the rules man, I'm trying to help ya avoid the same mistakes i made.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Actually, as far as I know, there is nothing in the rules which state that this isn't allowed. All that is needed is common sense really, so this thread is pointless, if you think about it. But it isn't against the rules, that I can assure you!


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

This thread is far from pointless, it is not useless, and it is not against any rules either of Heresy in general or of the section in general.

First off, Ultra111; where the hell do you get off with a response like that? You can find out for yourself? Thats like saying: do it yourself, I can't be assed to help you. This is a new member, and someone who is not as ingrained in the section as the rest of us. He/she has asked us for a little help, in order to find RP's to participate in. In case you hadn't noticed, there are a fair number of active RP's running right now.

Thinking about it for a moment, I can come up with about ten active RP's, some of which are open to new players and some which are not.

Moving on, emporershand; once again you should learn to hold back on what your gonna post because for at least the second time your wrong. When you were brand spanking new, I do recall you posting in almost every single RP to try and get in.

At least revilo here showed enough sense to get right to the point and create a thread rather than clutter up other ones. Because thanks to the interesting decision of Jez, the number of threads present per page has gone up three or four times. So at this time, we are no longer fighting for page one.



Next up, Dark Angel; obviously this thread is not pointless, no need for me to go on about that again. Having said that though, it might be a good idea for us to have a stickied thread linking to active recruitment and action threads. So GM's please toss me a PM with links to your active recruitment and action threads and I'll get on top of that one.


Onto the rest of you, thank you for being helpful to another new member to Heresy and the section.



Finally, revilo44 there are also a few other RP's that may be open. emporershand's halo reach RP may still be open if that interests you; my Scouring of Arajo RP is still open (and will be getting an update either tonight or tomorrow for those of you who are patiently waiting.)


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I was'nt trying to sound like a dick man, I was just saying that he can find any thread he wants to join in the RP section, then went on to explain where he can find them.

If I wanted to be a dick, I would have said something like "why the fuck don't you find out for yourself, are you a moron?"

So yeah, I didn't mean any harm by it, and I still don't see the harshness of it...If I hadn't gone to to say "check the RP section etc" then yeah I can see what you mean, but I did...

EDIT - Re-reading my comment, I can see where your coming from, but I can assure you that what you said was not my intention.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

darkreever said:


> my Scouring of Arajo RP is still open


!!!!

I wish I knew this. I might draft a character later.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

I've got an Rp open spcifically for newer RPers and some experienced ones.
Look for the Corsairs.

Shameless Plug


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

@DarkReever: Dude, the sticky full of links (giggity!) is a great idea. I`ll send my link through soon. :good: 

@Revilo: Check out _From the Warp._ If you`re interested, contact me via PM or put a post in the relevant recruitment thread. I`m happy to help a newcomer get established here.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Another bit of advise, Serpions Rp's are some of the best I've done, if you want proof, check out
For the Hive and Our Path Home (The last update brings a tear to my eye every time I read it.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Ultra111 said:


> I was trying to sound like a dick man,


I'm pretty sure this is a typo...? Just wanted to point it out in case there are any misunderstandings. 


Also, I believe the usefulness of threads like these has just proved itself. Several people have not only helped a new member (welcome by the way, or btw for short) but I've seen at least one other person discover something new as well!


And if you would go through with this, darkreever, it will be a really helpful thread for us all, so I'm thanking you in advance for putting in the extra effort. I'll rep you, even though you'll only get a feeble 5 points... :laugh:


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> I'm pretty sure this is a typo...? Just wanted to point it out in case there are any misunderstandings.
> 
> 
> Also, I believe the usefulness of threads like these has just proved itself. Several people have not only helped a new member (welcome by the way, or btw for short) but I've seen at least one other person discover something new as well!
> ...


Whoop,s yeah that's a typo, thanks for pointing it out :laugh:


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> And if you would go through with this, darkreever, it will be a really helpful thread for us all, so I'm thanking you in advance for putting in the extra effort. I'll rep you, even though you'll only get a feeble 5 points... :laugh:


Hooray for 5 rep power!:biggrin:


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

warsmith7752 said:


> Hooray for 5 rep power!


The amount itself matters not, it is the act and reasoning behind the act that should truly have any impact. At least, thats what I believe and hold true to.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

I agree with you darkreever as tesco (a supermarket chain for all you non Brits) "every little helps"


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Snowy said:


> Another bit of advise, Serpions Rp's are some of the best I've done, if you want proof, check out
> For the Hive and Our Path Home (The last update brings a tear to my eye every time I read it.


Awww... Thanks man. :blush:

And you`re gonna bawl your eyes out when this one wraps up. :wink:



darkreever said:


> The amount itself matters not, it is the act and reasoning behind the act that should truly have any impact. At least, thats what I believe and hold true to.


Absolutely. I have taken it upon myself to reward my loyal players IF they see the game through to the end. :victory:

btw, warpspawned and eh89, IOU a cookie each for the Hive rp, but it was too soon. Soon though. I don`t wanna hand out rep just for the hell of it.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Alright, so since I am going through with the whole creating a thread with the recruitment and action threads the respective GM's need to step up and give a little help with this.

Thread for the whole community, that means the community has a hand in helping. So GM's please send me a PM with your RP's and give me the following:


Name of the RP
Link to that RP
Status of said RP
This goes for both the recruitment and action threads. You send me both or I'm not including it.


----------

